# satellite (dish network) live tv/recording



## StealthRT (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey all, i am looking into getting a Ceton InfiniTV card for my cable HDTV live tv/recording but also have a Dish Network that i would also like to incorperate into the Windows 7 Media Center.

I know that the Ceton InfiniTV card would not be able to do that since its Cable only connection so what else would i need to buy in order to add the Dish Network to Windows 7 Media Center?

The Dish Network box i use is the dp 301 - Satellite TV receiver. It outputs to a default channel that is used throughout the house. I think its on channel 78. So any TV currently thats on channel 4 gets the Dish Network interface with the RF remote.

Currently the TV receiver is hooked up through standard RCA composite cables (red, white and yellow) to that box that you choose a channel and then its out the the TV from there.

Would it be possible just to buy a hauppauge card and hook up the RCA composite and be able to watch that inside Windows 7 Media Center (and record)?

Thanks!

David


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

You might take a look at this thread on the Hauppauge PVR 1212. Wbassett certainly likes his. :yes:


----------



## StealthRT (Oct 30, 2010)

Hum that does sound nice but i'm looking for something along the lines of a PC Card.

David


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

David,
Yes, you can hook up a satellite box to a Hauppauge card using S-Video, Composite video or coax cable from the RF OUT on your set top box to the TV connector on the Hauppauge card. I cannot guarantee all Hauppauge cards can do this. I have a WinTV-HVR-1850 and it is capable of doing this. You can also view and record using Media Center though you may need to down load and install TV Pack 2008 to support QAM TV channels.




StealthRT said:


> Would it be possible just to buy a hauppauge card and hook up the RCA composite and be able to watch that inside Windows 7 Media Center (and record)?
> David


----------

